# Delco vs homax



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

these two plastic banjos look very similar. With the Delco costing a lot more is it better. I bought the aluminum banjo and not convinced yet if it's better then my homax banjo


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Im really happy with the homax, Had one for ages, Got a marshall town as well its just a bit big for my hands so dosnt feel as zippy to use. I thought about the delco but would have to see one first, Not sure if it would be too big like marshalltowns. I have to order stuff from away so dont to get to look before i buy.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm about ready to take my aluminum Delco to the weld shop. When I'm running it my tape comes out with dry spots in the box is still heavy with mud it will leave 2 inches of compound on the bottom. I believe it needs more of a radius. So I'm going back to my homax banjo. There's a couple other things I would change as well with the Delco and I believe it would work better


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I am not going to give up on the Delco yet


----------



## jamie1980 (Oct 21, 2016)

what's up icerock it's jamie from facebook last night I also got a homax and use it quite often and I got a tape shooter for angls and drops I was thinking about putting my creaser wheel from my auto taper bc it messed up and I can't fill it nomore. what do you think?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

jamie1980 said:


> what's up icerock it's jamie from facebook last night I also got a homax and use it quite often and I got a tape shooter for angls and drops I was thinking about putting my creaser wheel from my auto taper bc it messed up and I can't fill it nomore. what do you think?


Whats wrong we ur gun?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Need a photo bro...I pulled my homax out with a new cover and worked great.


----------



## jamie1980 (Oct 21, 2016)

i have not done it yet lol I have a metal tape shooter i was asking have you ever done it


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

No...I like my final use to come out with mud on it...dry tape with ff is not good fiber will get in your lungs and eyes


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Dame auto correct


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

icerock drywall said:


> Dame auto correct


I was thinking about getting the Delko aluminum from the states (US$110) since its about (CDN$250) here in Canada. 

Glad i didnt yet after i read what is written ! 

i will stick to my homax even though the fibafuse is cutting and grooving it day by day !


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Here is what i did to run fibafuse


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Looks like my tip. I have 5 wheels as well.I am back to my homex.


----------

